# Bontrager Node 1 Bike Mount



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a Bontrager Node 1 that I use on my road bike, and I was wondering since it can be used with 2 bikes where to get a mount. I have asked at the LBS and they were lost, and I can't find anything on Bontragers website. Anyone know how to get a second mount setup?

Anyone else you the Bontrager computers?


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

Trek part # 418485 (25.4) and 418486 for 31.8 bars.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks, I couldn't find that stuff for the life of me.


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

It helps to have a friend that owns a shop and sells trek. :thumbsup:

There are also some nice optional mounts, like an adjustable one that raises it up a bit. Check with a trek dealer, and tell them to look in their dealer portal, all the options are in there.


----------

